# Gig Video



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

Hey all, 

here is a video of one of my band's latest gigs...we opend for The Nihlist Spasim Band... everyone in London, go see them!

But yea... the PA decided not to work that night but i think it still turned out pretty good... and we are getting tighter as time goes

The band name is Our Nation by the way.

Thanks :rockon:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wNbkJv71pGA&feature=related

ps... im the one behind the cello player


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A mind blowing "gentle giant" experience bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## drak10687 (May 24, 2007)

good stuff... you ever have anyone doing some vocals... like, not even necessairly words... but just smth else to add to the mix?


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

> GuitarsCanada A mind blowing "gentle giant" experience bro


wow, thank you so much!

we have played with vocal sounds but we really play it ear, but we have two songs that do have lyrics.

Thanks again guys for the kind words:rockon:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

your whole band improvised that?

Very nice.


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

Well not the whole thing. It wasnt us that posted the video. My guitar parts, the drums and bass are practiced along with some the second guitar parts. The rest of the instruments have a general idea of where the song is going and so can improvise their parts. So it a mishmash. The important thing for us is to have a basic structure that lets the other players do their own thing.


----------

